# Newbie band Info. tubing vs flat bands, and technical stuff.



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I've used sling shots since I was a child. I'm now in my 40's.

I now use a TruMark, but see many customs, if not most using the flat bands.

I thought the round surgical tubing was the strongest and led to the most powerful shots.

Am I incorrect?

Also, many of the custom slingshots are flat, without a wrist brace. I though the wristbrace was essential for good stability, power and accuracy.

Again, am I incorrect.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

flat bands have more speed for less draw weight but dont last just as long tend to tear earler, but tubes seem to last forever.
and the flat slingshots today are called ''board cuts'' if you use hard wood like oak it can last very long. and now you can have wrist braces for accuracy but you can also have staberlizers wich help for accuracy.
did i get your point?.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

First, welcome to the forum!

Flatbands are faster than tubes, a fact that has been proven many times. The reason why the big commercial slingshot manufacturers (except Saunders) use tubes is because it is cheaper (both the rubber and the frame).

Tubes also may last a bit longer (though even that is disputable), and it is slightly easier to make a bandset with tubes.

Wrist braces - first off, those are illegal in many places, including some US states. Also, they make a slingshot more bulky. Plus, they have no accuracy advantage, many tournament champions use very simple forks, even naturals.

I don't like wrist braces, but when they are done right they work. Jack Koehler's King Cat is a great example.

I guess it comes down to your personal taste!

Jörg


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

OK, now I just bought the Bunnybuster Black Beauty.

Where do I get a continuous supply of flat bands?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

We have several easily available vendors on this forum who each make exceptionable flat band sets. Don't worry about which one is better, because they each have done their homework to give you an awesome shooting slingshot.
I shoot both small diameter tubes and flat bands. I enjoy the Chinese style tubes because of the way they feel when shooting. You can buy them from "danny" a forum member who is also a Chinese style slingshot vendor, or from Dankung.com, for a very reasonable price. I like their 18-42 for target shooting and 17-45 four strand for field plinking. Their 20-40 eight strand rigs are great for hunting small game. These rigs require one of their slingshots with the rings to attach the looped tube sets.
I enjoy flat bands for their pure performance and super sharp accuracy when the proper pull weight is matched to the individual shooter. If they are rigged right they will last a very long time, longer than they are usually given credit for. I have several flat band slingshots that have been used quite a bit and they have the same bands I put on them months ago. I treat the rubber with turtle wax UV protectant to keep them from drying out in the sun.
Don't be confused by thinking that pull weight has to be heavy for power. This is a common mistake made by most people who are new to the sport. A slingshot is not a bow. 
Tex-Shooter sells target grade, field grade and express grade flat band sets for example. I have used his field grade flat bands and they are extreme performers with awesome formed pouches that last and last like the energizer bunny. I recommend you experiment some on your own with the proven products our venders sell. This way you will find just what you like for the least amount of money. I also really like Linatex bands, but they have their own feel also.
With a proper set of rubber a wrist brace isn't necessary, because they aren't that hard to pull. I think the commercial companys went to braces so they could use large diameter tubes to fit the diameter of the metal they slip the tubes on to. For them this is a cheap way to avoid the extra cost to manufacture their slingshots for better quality rubber. Saunders, however has taken the step to make a first class commercial slingshot that will allow the shooter to attach the type of rubber they want to use.
Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

thick tube is not poupular now,flatband and thin tube are better so far.


----------

